# Well, winters here :/



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

View of my driveway as I watch newborn kids and wait for another doe to kid. I purposely waited to breed until november so it'd be warm out....folks....this is the Doe Code at it's finest :/ :lol: My son lives in Va and it's 74 there...........
How much snow did you get?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my! :-( I was just unhappy with the cold but luckily no snow.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Such crazy weather...supposed to warm up later in the week...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We are supposed to be in the 60's mid week and back down to the 30's on the weekend.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm probably the only one on here who is a wee bit jealous of your lovely snow Lol!!!:snowcheese:
I wanted snow so bad this year, I stocked up on hay, unpacked my snow boots, and sled(adults love sledding too:lol, but all I got was rain and mud Haha, just my luck!!:mecry:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol..yes, you are crazy! :lol: 

I hate it....but I love being here the rest of the year so I deal with it.


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

Oh my! I can't imagine having snow right now. It is so nice and sunny here, I can wear short sleeves and flip flops and the animals are loving it. Another month and I can go swimming. So thankful it's so nice here right now. (Never been a fan of snow) but I guess that's why I live here and not where you do lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...I'll just imagine I can wear flip flops for now :lol: (I say as I get back to bed at 4 am after trudging to the barn to feed bottle babies) :lol:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

We got about the same amount of snow as you did and real cold. I delivered triplets on the second and quads on the fourth and I waited to breed so it wouldn't be so cold when they went into labor. So much for planning. lol


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

What is this stuff that falls from the sky? Nothing ever comes out of the sky where I live...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Frosty said:


> We got about the same amount of snow as you did and real cold. I delivered triplets on the second and quads on the fourth and I waited to breed so it wouldn't be so cold when they went into labor. So much for planning. lol


Yeah...that was my plan too lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, I have had pneumonia strike here with all this up and down weather here. It has been a nightmare.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's terrible Pam...that'll be the next thing here. Oh, and I figured out I was not giving quite enough alfalfa to the girls...JuJu was shaking after milking too...so the two are on CG and bcomplex. Madeline is chowing down tums daily....won't make that mistake again. I think I just didn't up in in time like I usually do...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah it has been terrible, praying you don't go through that. 

I know how you feel about not enough Alfalfa Stephanie.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very stupid mistake...this year has been so busy...time got away from me I guess. Lesson learned for sure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Oops a bit off topic here.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...I'm hijacking my own thread! :lol: 

Well on topic...it's still cold here :snowman:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, :laugh::thumbup: Well I guess it is OK then. 

The snow is beautiful but yes, it makes things very cold.

How are your goats doing with the snow?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, it's rough on Daisy given her losing the triplets and needing calcium but she is slowly starting to make a little milk. JuJu doesn't seem to mind it but Clarabelle complains when it's snowy and boring lol
The boys are the same as usual...although L.G. hates the cold.
The worst part is the chickens...this weather confuses their bodies and a few weeks ago some started molting!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she gets better for you.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Suppose to be 82 here Friday in S.E. Washington state  Thats a little to warm for me but Ill take that over snow any day!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I would too! I like it around 70-72


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

mid 20's at night and 60* days and the last 5 days have been 15 mph winds gusting to 35+ crazy :crazy:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

When I got up this morning, it was 12 :/ Now tomorrow is 57? Crazy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh boy, all those strange up and down patterns. Not good for the animals.

We have a heat wave of 87 degree's. Not fun, then by the weekend we dip back down to the 60's with rain, Ugg~! 

I can understand the goats not liking the snow, it is like they look at it and say, "This doesn't have any flavor, needs salt." :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha....mine will stand in their shed door yelling at me if it's snowing...like "You want me to what?? Come to the gate!?" :lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I think mine have some sort of silent alarm system. Other then feeding time, if just one drop of rain lands on one of them, they all run for cover.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...oh yes...if it's raining I have to drag them out :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is hilarious:laugh: they have the idea that rain is going to melt them. :doh:artygoat:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep, but you gotta love em...even when you wanna kill em :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So today is 57 and rainy..?! tomorrow in the 30's...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NyGoatMom said:


> Yep, but you gotta love em...even when you wanna kill em :lol:


 HaHa, so true at times. 

Oh my, that weather is so strange.


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

Yesterday was sooo hot where I live it felt like June not April! I have a bad feeling about summer this year. Because it is so hot and dry we will likely have lots of forest fires...something I hate. I feel so bad for the poor animals with all the smoke and sometimes ash that we get!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that would be awful, hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope not...I know some are needed sometimes for rejuvenation but it is sad for the critters.


----------



## Audrey_Gunderson (Mar 31, 2016)

It was pretty warm here up until the week my goats started kidding. Two kidded when it was snowing. It ended up snowing six inches so my other goats were all kidding when it was snowy, then melty, and then muddy. I was bedding down a ton and trying to move all the moms to different pens where the ground was dry. Thankfully everything dried out in about a week and nobody got sick. So glad the warm weather is back


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Where are you at? We're still in the 30's...ugh. Very muddy here too. I don't care for mud season....everything looks so dirty!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We got 6" of snow last night! Winter is still here! Daffodils and peepers had to put on their wool coats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgosh...ours is just melting off finally but it's still cold :/


----------

